# Dented sill pdr possible ?



## BEDawson (Dec 4, 2015)

Good evening ladies and gents

I have a dent in the sill of my audi a5 and I was after some opinions on if it can be done by a dent man or if its bodyshop material. The sill has no paint damage and looks like it has just been jacked up in the wrong place










Can a dent man rectify this ?

Excuse the dirty car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEDawson (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry its a bad pic the dent is about 8 inches long 

Its hard the picture it as the side blade/skirt is in the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Could just be my eyes but its really not a good picture to see anything other than the inside of your wheel


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I highly doubt a PDr tech could do anything to it. 

You might be able to just knock it back down with a heavy hammer?


----------



## BEDawson (Dec 4, 2015)

Its a very bad picture I know sorry

Take a look at the above pic the dent is under the side skirt on the sill just under where the wing meets the sill the front of the door around that area

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Still can't see anything but than van has a few dents though!

And I don't know if it's my eyes or just the picture but your door looks the wrong colour most likely just the picture


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

If I'm seeing the first picture correctly the sill has been smashed upwards ? like its been jacked in the wrong place ?

Thats a structural part of the car, I doubt a PR guy would be able to pull it out, a porta power might. I wouldn't be surprised if thats a cut out and replace job.

I don't think the "blade" will be an issue, its just stuck on probably.


----------



## BEDawson (Dec 4, 2015)

It has been dented upwards like its been jacked in the wrong place the blade itself is fine it does just glue on the dent just wants pulling out

I had a bodyshop have a quick look at it they said its not major probably a £150 job but if i can avoid needing it painting i would like to do that instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Depends if you can get into it from the inside, removing the door entry capping and peeling back the side of the carpet will show whether there are any existing holes, although it's more likely to need a hit with a hammer and dolly.

I expect a bodyshop would grind the paint off and use a spot weld pin pulled to draw it out then repainted it.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> Depends if you can get into it from the inside, removing the door entry capping and peeling back the side of the carpet will show whether there are any existing holes, although it's more likely to need a hit with a hammer and dolly.
> 
> I expect a bodyshop would grind the paint off and use a spot weld pin pulled to draw it out then repainted it.


This. No way to get to it from behind so either option posted at the bottom is your only way.


----------



## BEDawson (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks chaps bodyshop it is !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a thought but have you asked an actual PDR tech to have a look at it? Sills are repairable it just depends how bad it is. Without seeing it in the metal it would be hard to say. Why not get a PDR tech to look and quote on it, it's free?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Porkypig said:


> Just a thought but have you asked an actual PDR tech to have a look at it? Sills are repairable it just depends how bad it is. Without seeing it in the metal it would be hard to say. Why not get a PDR tech to look and quote on it, it's free?


It's double skinned and sealed. As you can see from the second pic, the panel is one large section running from the rear, around the door and up until the front quarter panel.

Unfortunately nothing a PDR guy can do to help. Spot welding hooks and pulling is your best bet, or grinding out the whole section and replacing it then repainting.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

DrEskimo said:


> It's double skinned and sealed. As you can see from the second pic, the panel is one large section running from the rear, around the door and up until the front quarter panel.
> 
> Unfortunately nothing a PDR guy can do to help. Spot welding hooks and pulling is your best bet, or grinding out the whole section and replacing it then repainting.


Hear what you are saying Dreskimo.

I am a PDR Tech and over the years have repaired lots of sills. Yes they do tend to be sealed at all sides and ends but not truly 'double skinned', some repair very well and others don't, every case is different. The ones that do I use a strong hot glue compound and slide hammer or puller with the correct heavy duty tabs. If the dent is very severe or a sharp crease then this method won't work and the body shop and key welding becomes the next option. Ironically I do lots of these for body shops that I do regular work for as it saves painting them and probably where the customer has been told it's not a PDR job.

To be frank I can't really see very well from the pictures exactly what the dent is doing and with sills I always ask to see them in the metal. It is surprising what can be done with them even though access to the rear of the panel is restricted.


----------

